# Uk tv



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me whats the best and cheapest way we can get UK tv other than via Sky. We have heard of Humax box but not much more than that.

What type of setups does everyone have.

Some have said about Filmon TV streaming and cable to link tablet to tv. Does internet speed allow that without too much buffering. Any box and dish ideas ?

Thanks Neil


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Basically, you have two options.

1. Get internet installed, but you will need 2Mb download speed minimum, preferably 5Mb and upwards, then you can access IPTV and get all the UK channels you want. You can either have software on your laptop to do this, and an HDMI cable to your TV to watch on the big screen, or get a dedicated IPTV box that has wi-fi to connect between your router and the TV.

2. Get a 1m dish and point it at Intelsat 907. You will get BBC1, BBC2, ITV London (but not ITV2, 3, or 4), Ch4 (but not channel 5) and Film4+1. You do need to get the right receiver to do this however.

If you need any details on either the above then PM me and I will be glad to advise.

Wibs


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me whats the best and cheapest way we can get UK tv other than via Sky. We have heard of Humax box but not much more than that.
> 
> What type of setups does everyone have.
> ...


If you want the main channels, bbc itv c4 and five, then freesat is the best.
And cheapest - as it is subscription free - and has 11 HD channel in FULL 1080HD and digial sound (which many internet systems do not offer).
Humax is a producer of FReesat receivers.
(Although you can get the same free channels via Sky for free).
However, the required dish size to receive these channels via satellite will be determined by where you are in Spain. Some areas of Spain can use a dish of about 1m to 1.4m. Other areas need 5m dishes.

IF you want Sky TV - ie the pay channels - then you will need a sky digibox and a sky subscription. ky subscription prices will be the same as in the uk - as it is sky uk that you are buying.
There are more cheaper, and therefore illegal ways of getting Sky also (cardsharding), discussion of which on here has to be limited due to its illegal nature

In some areas of Spain, where the 2-5m dishes are required for reception of BBC ITV etc people have turned to the internet for their UKTV. Some use free options (filmon - to laptop - pc - tablet linked to the pc), android boxes (which use streams from the internet - and offers pay tv channels provision of which is also illegal - faffy menus that are not for the non technically minded, and not all steam working all the time), or pay (mag boxes - uses paid servers, quality and reliability better). But all this depends on your internet speeds and availability, as slow speeds can result in low quality images and buffering.


So it depends where in Spain you will be moving to, as on one hand FReest may be best, on the other an internet option may be best.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

sat said:


> If you want the main channels, bbc itv c4 and five, then freesat is the best.
> And cheapest - as it is subscription free - and has 11 HD channel in FULL 1080HD and digial sound (which many internet systems do not offer).
> Humax is a producer of FReesat receivers....
> 
> So it depends where in Spain you will be moving to, as on one hand FReest may be best, on the other an internet option may be best.


Do you have any idea on the availability/quality of Freesat reception in the Murcia area?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

deefitz said:


> Do you have any idea on the availability/quality of Freesat reception in the Murcia area?


Does depend where, but I think you will be looking at a 1.4m to 1.8m dish - according to the reception report map here : Astra 2E Spain. Astra 2E Satellite. Astra 2E footprint. Astra 2E reception in Spain. Astra 2E Signal Map. Astra 2E UK TV in Spain. Astra 2E Costa Del Sol. Astra 2E Andalucia. Astra 2E Barcelona. Astra 2E Portugal. Astra 2E Algarve. Astra 2E Costa Bla

Re the intelsat 907 option - note that this satellite is also coming to the end of its lifespan in the next year or so, so its availability past then will depend on if the operators will want to continue to operate the service (it is a back up for the uk freeview systems), and if the new satellite covers the area. But with its limited channels, the larger dish for Freesat and the full range of free uk tv channels would be better and more reliable and future proof for the dozen or so years (which is the lifespan of the current uk tv satellites used for freesat)


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's replies. Very helpful. We would be looking to be near Mazarron. Fur the option of internet and streaming, does the internet provider have a cap or limit on the amount of data you can use ?

Thanks Neil


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

nearly said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies. Very helpful. We would be looking to be near Mazarron. Fur the option of internet and streaming, does the internet provider have a cap or limit on the amount of data you can use ?
> 
> Thanks Neil


Internet is unlimited in Spain, not like uk where you pay for x amount of mgs so streaming tv is not a problem. You'll find you'll be paying a fraction of the cost of Sky in Uk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fcexpat said:


> *Internet is unlimited in Spain*, not like uk where you pay for x amount of mgs so streaming tv is not a problem. You'll find you'll be paying a fraction of the cost of Sky in Uk


not with every company it isn't ....


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Thats good to know. Does anyone know of any way to be able to record shows via the streaming way ?


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Can anyone recommend best internet option, unlimited for camposol / Mazarron area


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have Sky on a medium sized dish and get BBC1,2,3,4 plus BBC News, Parliament, Channel 4 and ITV 1 via satellite with a small dish. During the recent hot weather , for some reason our BBC reception is poor (why, Satman?) so we've occasionally watched via Filmon on our tablets.
Our main interest is watching football but now many matches are on BT Sport which we can't get but we also have Spanish tv and Champions League matches are on La Sexta if anyone's interested.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> We have Sky on a medium sized dish and get BBC1,2,3,4 plus BBC News, Parliament, Channel 4 and ITV 1 via satellite with a small dish. During the recent hot weather , for some reason our BBC reception is poor (why, Satman?).


Simple as your dish is too small or is not aligned correctly.
"medium sized dish" - well you have dishes from 45cm to 6m...so based on that you should have no problems on your 2m dish.

The heat and humidty causes a drop in signal levels, as there is more crap in the sky for the signals to get thru.
It may also be down to the fact that the intelsat satellite you are hacking into for your uk tv is old, and coming to the end of its lifespan....hence power and signals levels are dropping



mrypg9 said:


> Our main interest is watching football but now many matches are on BT Sport which we can't get but we also have Spanish tv and Champions League matches are on La Sexta if anyone's interested.


"free to air" CL matches are on Antenna 3 for the next three seasons - having previous been on TVE. I think they have one a week. The others are all on Canal+ (I think).


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> During the recent hot weather , for some reason our BBC reception is poor


If your dish has not been disturbed in any way, (for example by the wind, slippage, birds or insects taking up residence,etc), and your LNB and cable are not going faulty, then there are just two main causes for satellite signals to get weaker, and those are due to the satellite itself, or atmospheric effects.

The satellite can cause the signal to weaken due to faults, but as you only only experienced this during hot weather, then this can be ruled out. They can weaken due to de-pointing caused by the station keeping of the satellite being relaxed in order to extend the end of life. Intelsat 907 has not done this, nor is likely to do so for the next two-three years, as that is amount of station keeping fuel still left on board (hydrozene). Another possibility is weakening due to re-pointing during station keeping manoevres, but again Intelsat 907 have not done this over the last 6 months.

The most likely causes are down to atmospheric effects, particularly the amount of water vapour in the atmosphere, due to rain, and rain-bearing clouds. However you noticed the effects during the hot weather, and if you had clear skies between your dish and the satellite then water vapor absorption is not likely and the next most common causes are Faraday Rotation, and/or Scintillation. You can check for Faraday Rotation by changing the skew of your LNB, if it improves then Faraday Rotation can be suspected (as Faraday Rotation affects the polarisation angle of the transmitted signal), but it will likely need readjusting again when the weather changes (for temperature effects this will often just be at a diiferent time of day).

The most likely culprit is Scintillation, which results in refraction of the transmitted signal and no amount of readjustment of your antenna will bring the signal back to full power, you just have to wait until the atmospheric conditions improve, normally in the later evening. Scintillation is caused by the refractive indices of the troposphere and the ionosphere having values other than unity at their boundary (often caused by unusually hot weather). 

Hope all that is not too technical 

Wibs
(Spacecraft Engineer for over 30 years)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wibs said:


> If your dish has not been disturbed in any way, (for example by the wind, slippage, birds or insects taking up residence,etc), and your LNB and cable are not going faulty, then there are just two main causes for satellite signals to get weaker, and those are due to the satellite itself, or atmospheric effects.
> 
> The satellite can cause the signal to weaken due to faults, but as you only only experienced this during hot weather, then this can be ruled out. They can weaken due to de-pointing caused by the station keeping of the satellite being relaxed in order to extend the end of life. Intelsat 907 has not done this, nor is likely to do so for the next two-three years, as that is amount of station keeping fuel still left on board (hydrozene). Another possibility is weakening due to re-pointing during station keeping manoevres, but again Intelsat 907 have not done this over the last 6 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks, both Sat and Wibs.
Maybe the unprecedentedly high levels of humidity have affected the signal? The past couple of days we've not had many problems. What happens is that the picture freezes...so we switch off the Icecrypt box, switch it on again and a few seconds later everything is OK. It didn't happen until the start of the hot/humid weather.

As I understood what you wrote you must have explained with clarity and little jargon. I am totally stupid when dealing with anything technical, IT -related, scientific, mechanical.

For those things there are Men. I suspend my not very militant feminism in such cases.


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, we are moving to our house in the Campo near malaga in 2 weeks, its on the side of a mountain - no phone line and I dont think its possible to get one as we are so remote (it cost 15,000 euros just to get electric there!!). Is there any way we can get UK TV without internet? Thanks in advance.....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Spangles 72 said:


> Hi, we are moving to our house in the Campo near malaga in 2 weeks, its on the side of a mountain - no phone line and I dont think its possible to get one as we are so remote (it cost 15,000 euros just to get electric there!!). Is there any way we can get UK TV without internet? Thanks in advance.....


Your best bet would probably be to get Internet via satellite and then TV from the internet.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Spangles 72 said:


> Hi, we are moving to our house in the Campo near malaga in 2 weeks, its on the side of a mountain - no phone line and I dont think its possible to get one as we are so remote (it cost 15,000 euros just to get electric there!!). Is there any way we can get UK TV without internet? Thanks in advance.....


Investigate first if there is mobile 3G/4G available, as you can get very usable internet speeds with 3G and great speeds with 4G. There is a company in Nerja that specialise in home wi-fi routers that connect directly to the 3G/4G signal, and come complete with UK TV as standard, and lots of other stuff available via subs.

To get basic UK TV (but without ITV2-4 or Ch 5) you just need a 90cm-1m dish on the CdS and the right receiver. The satellite these services come from is Intelsat 907, but has only about 2.5 years of normal life left (without extension manoevres), though is likely to be replaced with another satellite of similar spec.

I got my complete kit (dish, LNB, cabling and receiver) for just under £100, brought it out and installed it, and is working fine.

Wibs


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wibs said:


> Investigate first if there is mobile 3G/4G available, as you can get very usable internet speeds with 3G and great speeds with 4G. There is a company in Nerja that specialise in home wi-fi routers that connect directly to the 3G/4G signal, and come complete with UK TV as standard, and lots of other stuff available via subs.
> 
> To get basic UK TV (but without ITV2-4 or Ch 5) you just need a 90cm-1m dish on the CdS and the right receiver. The satellite these services come from is Intelsat 907, but has only about 2.5 years of normal life left (without extension manoevres), though is likely to be replaced with another satellite of similar spec.
> 
> ...


Hi Wibs, thanks for your reply, thats really useful, we didn't think we would be able to get any UK TV. I am pretty certain we get 3G mobile signal up there on the mobile, is that sufficient? If we follow your lead and get the kit here, is there any specific type/ size / make we need? Can you let me know the name of the company in Nerja you refer to? Excuse my ignorance but this is all new to me...thanks!


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Spangles 72 said:


> Hi Wibs, thanks for your reply, thats really useful, we didn't think we would be able to get any UK TV. I am pretty certain we get 3G mobile signal up there on the mobile, is that sufficient? If we follow your lead and get the kit here, is there any specific type/ size / make we need? Can you let me know the name of the company in Nerja you refer to? Excuse my ignorance but this is all new to me...thanks!


I would get a 1m dish, which are around £30 on ebay, and a wall bracket if your place doesn't already have one. Get a Universal LNB, the Technomate TM-1 is cheap and cheerful and does the job, and that is around £6 to £7 on ebay. The cheapest receiver that can handle the extended Symbol rate used by the satback service on Intelsat 907 is the Icecrypt S1600 CHD, which costs around £50 -£70 on ebay. You will also need some satellite coax cable of sufficient length to get from the dish to the receiver, and if drilling holes is not your thing then get a Flat Coax Cable from ebay, which will take the signal through most windows and doors, these cost around £4.89.

You will need two f-connectors if using just the cable, and make sure the size of connector fits the size of the coax cable, or 4 connectors if using the flat coax cable.

Use the Dish Pointer website to align your dish on Intelsat 907 at 27.5 degW.

There is some firmware to download and install in order to use the Icecrypt receiver, and I have written idiots guides to the procedure, just search on Google for 'icecrypt S1600 idiots guide'.

The company that I used from Nerja is nerga4g dot com. The service worked well even when 4G reception was flaky and it selected back to 3G automatically.

Wibs


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wibs said:


> I would get a 1m dish, which are around £30 on ebay, and a wall bracket if your place doesn't already have one. Get a Universal LNB, the Technomate TM-1 is cheap and cheerful and does the job, and that is around £6 to £7 on ebay. The cheapest receiver that can handle the extended Symbol rate used by the satback service on Intelsat 907 is the Icecrypt S1600 CHD, which costs around £50 -£70 on ebay. You will also need some satellite coax cable of sufficient length to get from the dish to the receiver, and if drilling holes is not your thing then get a Flat Coax Cable from ebay, which will take the signal through most windows and doors, these cost around £4.89.
> 
> You will need two f-connectors if using just the cable, and make sure the size of connector fits the size of the coax cable, or 4 connectors if using the flat coax cable.
> 
> ...


Fantastic information Wibs, thanks very much, so chuffed we will be able to watch the Rugby World cup!! Ebay here I come! Thanks again, really appreciate you taking the time to give such a useful detailed reply..


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

sorry, that should be nerja4g dot com


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Spangles 72 said:


> Fantastic information Wibs, thanks very much, so chuffed we will be able to watch the Rugby World cup!! Ebay here I come! Thanks again, really appreciate you taking the time to give such a useful detailed reply..


A lot of the non home nations and non important games are on ITV4, not available on intelsat


----------



## Buz1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, I see Wibs is in El faro. I'm in colinas del faro and was wondering if they have 4G here to make use of for uk tv? Thanks


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Buz1 said:


> Hi, I see Wibs is in El faro. I'm in colinas del faro and was wondering if they have 4G here to make use of for uk tv? Thanks


There is 4G in El Faro, but whether you get it depends on whether you have direct line of sight to the mast or get a good reflection.

Just try a 4G phone and see, or if you don't have one available then just call nerja4G and they will do a free test, and if it is not a good 4G signal where you are they will demonstrate what you can receive on 3G. I was impressed.

Wibs


----------



## Buz1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Wibs. I'm Module 3 opposite Col del faro restaurant so should think line of sight would be ok. So do nerja4g supply android box too and is there a monthly charge for how much 4g you use?


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Buz1 said:


> Thanks Wibs. I'm Module 3 opposite Col del faro restaurant so should think line of sight would be ok. So do nerja4g supply android box too and is there a monthly charge for how much 4g you use?


nerja4g supply a wi-fi router with a 4g sim card in, and charge a fixed monthly fee for unlimited data. They have an IPTV box (don't know if it is android or linux) and it sits between the wi-fi router and the TV and there are charges for various subs.

Of course, you do not need to subscribe to IPTV, you can buy a box yourself and configure it yourself for free, if you are tech minded, or even download something like Kodi onto a laptop and install add-ons to get just about anything you want, again, if you are tech-minded, then connect it to your TV screen via hdmi.

Wibs


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

There seems to be a lot of support for TV via internet here (something I'm not a great fan of) so I have to ask what is wrong with satellite TV services? A friend here in the UK has an apartment not a million miles from Torrevieja and pays a local company around €15 per month for a package with all the standard UK channels. He says other channel packages (movies, sports etc) are available but he is happy with BBC1, 2, ITV 1,2 C4, Five etc. He receives these through a small dish.

For that sort of money what's wrong with doing that?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

deefitz said:


> There seems to be a lot of support for TV via internet here (something I'm not a great fan of) so I have to ask what is wrong with satellite TV services? A friend here in the UK has an apartment not a million miles from Torrevieja and pays a local company around €15 per month for a package with all the standard UK channels. He says other channel packages (movies, sports etc) are available but he is happy with BBC1, 2, ITV 1,2 C4, Five etc. He receives these through a small dish.
> 
> For that sort of money what's wrong with doing that?


It depends on where you are. We used to be fine on a 1m dish with the previous satellite. With the new satellite we are not in the transmission footprint so don't get UK satellite programmes, therefore Filmon and Camposat are our means of accessing TV on the PC or by using XBMC on an Android box for a one-off payment of £60 or thereabouts.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

deefitz said:


> There seems to be a lot of support for TV via internet here (something I'm not a great fan of) so I have to ask what is wrong with satellite TV services? A friend here in the UK has an apartment not a million miles from Torrevieja and pays a local company around €15 per month for a package with all the standard UK channels. He says other channel packages (movies, sports etc) are available but he is happy with BBC1, 2, ITV 1,2 C4, Five etc. He receives these through a small dish.
> 
> For that sort of money what's wrong with doing that?


If all he wants is BBC1, 2, ITV 1,2 C4, Five etc then consider moving to a Freesat systems, a one off payment for the equipment and dish, and then no monthly payments.

But some apartment blocks have restrictions on dishes and where you can locate them, so that is why people turn to "redistribution" "third party" or internet systems - which are not direct fro the satellites, and so offer lower quality images (freesat offer 11 hd channels in full HD).

And in the COsta Blanca a you can now use a "smallish" dish - 1-1.4m, where as other areas require much larger dishes, hence why thy turn to the internet rebroadcast systems.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

deefitz said:


> There seems to be a lot of support for TV via internet here (something I'm not a great fan of) so I have to ask what is wrong with satellite TV services? A friend here in the UK has an apartment not a million miles from Torrevieja and pays a local company around €15 per month for a package with all the standard UK channels. He says other channel packages (movies, sports etc) are available but he is happy with BBC1, 2, ITV 1,2 C4, Five etc. He receives these through a small dish.
> 
> For that sort of money what's wrong with doing that?


All the freesat channels are available from Astra, but with a much larger dish than was previously the case. The further south you go, eg the CdS, the larger the dish required, and we are talking metres, not centimetres.

The alternative, via a small dish (95cm-1m) with reasonable rain-fade margin, is Intelsat 907, and that carries BBC1-4, ITV London (but not ITV2-4), C4 but (not Five), Film4+1 (but not Film4), CBBC and Cbeebies, so the main channels that are not available are ITV2-4 and Five. 

That suits me, and many others, but for those that want the full package the only alternatives are a bigger dish or IPTV.

Wibs


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Film4+1 ? I don't get that but get the others you mention. Might even be Parliament TV as well.

Is that a recent addition to Intelsat907 ?


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

olivefarmer said:


> Film4+1 ? I don't get that but get the others you mention. Might even be Parliament TV as well.
> 
> Is that a recent addition to Intelsat907 ?


Yes, Film4+1 was added to Intelsat 907 earlier in the year. Not all receivers include it in the channel list, but the latest firmware for the Icecrypt S1600 has it. If you check out the latest firmware for your receiver you may find it is now included.

I did not include BBC Parliament in my list of channels because does anyone actually watch it?? 

The full list of current TV channels available, and all the radio channels, can always be found on Lyngsat, just Google 'lyngsat intelsat 907'.

One more useful channel is BBC Red Button 1.

Wibs


----------



## Buz1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Wibs. I do have a dish on roof that used to get all sky channels via my sky box but since they reduced the footprint i dont get anything. I'm happy with just a few channels. Think I'll just get dish realigned to intelsat 907. are the channels free to air or encrypted as I also have an old Humax box. As I'm only there a few weeks a year I can do without monthly charges.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Buz1 said:


> Thanks Wibs. I do have a dish on roof that used to get all sky channels via my sky box but since they reduced the footprint i dont get anything. I'm happy with just a few channels. Think I'll just get dish realigned to intelsat 907. are the channels free to air or encrypted as I also have an old Humax box. As I'm only there a few weeks a year I can do without monthly charges.


The channels are encrypted with BISS. Neither a Sky Box or a Humax can handle BISS or the extended Symbol Rate these channels use. The cheapest box that will do the job is the Icecrypt S1600chd. I have written an idiots guide to setting up and using this receiver, just Google for 'idiots guide to using the Icecrypt for Intelsat 907', all your questions should be answered there.

Wibs


----------



## Buz1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the info wins. Maplin have the icecrypt for £59.99. That'll do for me. As I said I only want a few UK channels sub free. Any footy I'll be down the sports bar playamarina. :+1::beer:


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Buz1 said:


> Thanks for all the info wins. Maplin have the icecrypt for £59.99. That'll do for me. As I said I only want a few UK channels sub free. Any footy I'll be down the sports bar playamarina. :+1::beer:


£54.99 from Amazon, with free delivery

Wibs


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Wibs. I'm glad to hear there is a (freesat) alternative to the dreaded internet TV. As stated earlier I subscribe to US sport via an internet service and even with a pretty good UK internet connection (avg 8Mb) it can be buffering and stuttering and pixelating at times. I wouldn't want to try it with a less than good internet connection.

I googled your idiot guide and found your post on a sat***ps forum. Your dropbox was a 404 error and someone below that has a word oc link which requires forum registration. So, thank you but this idiot will need to blunder through it unguided


----------



## Buz1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks wibs, top man, thats another fiver saved, what size dish though ? Im pretty sure ive got at least 1m. Does the icecrypt stand alone rather than having to be connected to internet?

And deefitz, I luckily enough have a dropbox account and wibs's idiots guide is definitely there, try again as I also was directed to sat****s site at first and it required reg so I didnt bother. But to get latest firmware for icecrypt box in idiots guide you have to get it from that site, so you need to register anyway.


----------



## Buz1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Athough this was latest I could find - Latest BISS All BBC Package (27.5°W) New Keys OK 31-10-13.rar - from 2013 ??, Is this right ?? I was redirected from sat****s to net***sats.net ??


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Buz1 said:


> Thanks wibs, top man, thats another fiver saved, what size dish though ? Im pretty sure ive got at least 1m. Does the icecrypt stand alone rather than having to be connected to internet?
> 
> And deefitz, I luckily enough have a dropbox account and wibs's idiots guide is definitely there, try again as I also was directed to sat****s site at first and it required reg so I didnt bother. But to get latest firmware for icecrypt box in idiots guide you have to get it from that site, so you need to register anyway.


For some reason the link on the satpimps website has a space in the url, just replace the two 'xx' with 'tt' and delete that space and it should work. Alternatively the link in full is also on the astra2forum dot com website, scroll down the board index to Intelsat 907.

The approximate dish sizes for Intelsat 907 in the south of Spain is 95cm-1m, 60cm in central Spain, and 55cm in the north, but it depends on how efficient your dish is.

The Icecrypt works in standalone mode and does not need to be connected to the Internet, HOWEVER, if it is connected to the Internet then updates to the firmware and new channel lists is easy, otherwise you will have to download uploads onto a USB stick and update the box that way.

This forum is not the most appropriate for discussing firmware and codes etc, and are better discussed in the dedicated forums at satpimps, where myself and others are only too happy to help.

Wibs


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you very much. The Astra2 link worked perfectly.


----------



## wk44 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anybody know

Is this satellite closing down in Feb 2016

We have already changed to IPTV but we still have some friends on Intelsat

Thanks

JP


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wibs said:


> I did not include BBC Parliament in my list of channels because does anyone actually watch it??
> 
> .
> 
> Wibs


Yes, we do. We watch PMQs and important debates. There is more than enough mindless crap on BBC3, ITV and even BBC1 so a little more with some relevance to our daily lives is surely worth watching.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

wk44 said:


> Anybody know
> 
> Is this satellite closing down in Feb 2016


As posted on the other thread...

Sort of....
Although it was launched on the 15-Feb-2003 with a Expected lifetime of 13 years, this can be extended by fuel saving and reducing the number of active transponder on the satellite.
So I907 will need replacing soon as it is reaching the end of its operational use.
It just boils down to will the UK encrypted feeds on there remain on the replacement satellite, on an easy to receive beam like today or a more uk focused beam....or at all...



And whilst I am here a quick note about some recent changes for Channel Five... http://www.satandpcguy.com/blog/2015/12/channel-five-satellite-changes-dec-2015-update/


----------

